# Where is it? WHEREISIT!!



## keywesmoke (Apr 27, 2007)

My Masterbuilt was put on the truck at 08:51 this am.......where is it?! 
I'm already mentally building the cold smoker out of the shipping container....


----------



## squeezy (Apr 27, 2007)

I feel your pain friend ... hang in there ... it will come ... I hope!

Waiting is one of the worst things to endure in life .......


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 27, 2007)

I feel your pain!!  Do you already have everything brined/rubbed to throw in when you get it??


----------



## Dutch (Apr 27, 2007)

Wise man once said "Patience, Grasshopper!!"


----------



## keywesmoke (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm going to start with what I've been the most successful with....ribs. I haven't brined anything yet, or smoked any poultry, even though I'm achin' to smoke a turducken if I could only get me a quacker. I'm still in SMF school for that area. 
LOVE this site by the way........it's such an encouraging place and the "old hands" that teach are terrific for doing so. The "new hands" that twist recipes and try different things are just as valueable!


----------



## keywesmoke (Apr 27, 2007)

First night's unfortunately a dry run, want to season it and get the factory oil out. I wonder if I burn wood in it for seasoning? Wouldn't hurt I guess.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 27, 2007)

KW -

My instructions said to do everything like I was going to smoke meat just don't add the meat for at least an hour or until I didn't smell anything.  Wood, water propane ... good time to check the themostat to see what kind of control you have, time your wood o see the differences in larger pieces etc.

Hang in there buddy I know it's hard but you can do it!


----------



## wvsmokeman (Apr 27, 2007)

I know how you feel! I look forward to seeing some pics from your new Masterbuilt.


----------



## smoked (Apr 27, 2007)

yes, run it for  half hour at 100 with the damper full open (after you have cleaned the water pan and the shelves) this will burn off any of the oils left especially on the burner itself.  Then let her rip at 225 for 4 or so hours with chips to season......


----------



## coz (Apr 27, 2007)

IS IT HERE YET....iS IT HERE YET??????????????????????????????????????????????I  know the pain of waiting BELIEVE me when I say that.I'll be waiting for the porn.


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 27, 2007)

It's after 5, i didn't think u guys did anything after 5..... lol   hope it comes yet tonite


----------



## keywesmoke (Apr 27, 2007)

It's Christmas morning here in Key West, boys.......it's here. UPS guy KNEW I was waiting for it (he's a neighbor) and was teasing me. I told him that bought him the bump spot on the rib list. I'm unpacking, exploring, etc and will fire it up soon. It looks just like a little Home Depot stainless fridge, doesn't hurt the view at all.


----------



## illini (Apr 27, 2007)

Congratulations Keywesmoke....I am sure you will be impressed with the MES in the next few weeks 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The learning curve will come easily, even if you stumble once or twice, and good Q will come forth for you.

If any of the MES clan can help just shout out


----------



## keywesmoke (Apr 27, 2007)

I've got her fired up and she's smoking on her own (oil, paint, etc). I searched what I could throw in and I have a few fatties and some beef ribs, so in they'll go later on, when the oil burns off.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 27, 2007)

GREAT! We're waiting to hear!


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 27, 2007)

Congrat's Keywesmoke. There's nothing like Christmas morning in May!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Pics Please......


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 27, 2007)

congrats keywest, now you GOTTA give us some pics of that baby all new and shiny, pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## keywesmoke (Apr 27, 2007)

gotta coupla fatties and some beef ribs going on. I'm feeding it more chips after 40 minutes. The temp is going up and down, but within 25F. At one point I thought the house was on fire with the huge white smoke, but I opened the door and it settled down. I'd much rather use chunks. We've just got to get to know each other.....that's all.


----------



## t-bone tim (Apr 28, 2007)

Congrats keywest...you will love your new smoker ,I know I love mine.....very handy !


----------



## billyq (Apr 28, 2007)

If you two are getting to know each other, maybe she'll spring for the drinks Key!!


----------



## cheech (Apr 28, 2007)

So did ya name her yet?


----------

